# Are you against Piracy?



## Langin (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I am completely against piracy I do not care what reason. *NAH*

I just found out that some game developers cannot develop anymore cos we do not buy anything!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







JOIN my anti PIRACY war! JOIN NINTENDO! BUY their product! YEAH! And no I am not a spy cos I have 4 flashcards and I have bout 10 downloaded games.


THOUGH I GONNA DOWNLOAD WHITE IN JAP.


I want to know the reason why you pirate, you may talk bout ps and xbox as well.

reason for edit, bit insulting huh?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> I just found out that some game developers cannot develop anymore cos we do not buy anything!


Who are those game developers?


----------



## Langin (Sep 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh I have no names YET. But according to dutch [n]gamer it is so. And they are not lying to us.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

Sucks you're at a site that doesn't mind pirating.

Some people pirate because they can't afford video games, telling someone to find another hobby simply because they're poor kind of makes you sound like a spoiled brat.

Tell me, do you pay for your own video games?
Every single one of them?


----------



## Langin (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sucks you're at a site that doesn't mind pirating.
> 
> Some people pirate because they can't afford video games, telling someone to find another hobby simply because they're poor kind of makes you sound like a brat.



Okay that sounds a bit stupid indeed, but I want to know the reason as well.


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> JOIN my anti PIRACY war! JOIN NINTENDO! BUY their product! YEAH! And no I am not a spy cos I have 4 flashcards and I have bout 10 downloaded games.
> 
> 
> THOUGH I GONNA DOWNLOAD WHITE IN JAP.


I am completely against current-gen piracy. I am fine with old-gen ROM's, however.

Emulators are actually legal (in the US).

What the hell is up with this post? A war? You can't make anyone buy anything.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 14, 2010)

I admit that I pirate a lot especially with nds roms, and psp isos.
But as long as there is no sign of the game industry crumbling down and don't produce good games anymore, I will be continuing. Pirating is *SO DAMN EASY.* But I still buy video games, if they have features that only original copies have


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sucks you're at a site that doesn't mind pirating.
> 
> Some people pirate because they can't afford video games, telling someone to find another hobby simply because they're poor kind of makes you sound like a spoiled brat.
> 
> ...


I can pay for my DS video games, but if I do that, I will regert it for the rest of my life (no college money, my mom won't be able to use my money to rebuild her house, no money to begin with when moving away from my mom and building my own house...), I wish it could've end differently, you know I do, but seriously some bzns in Israel is fucked up, like "Only black people allowed" computer hardware store, "white only" ISP's and "No arabs allowed" goverment office, you should understand how I feel, Russians are not loved by anyone


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Okay that sounds a bit stupid indeed, but I want to know the reason as well.



How exactly does that sound stupid?
I buy games and I pirate them, but some people *indeed* cannot afford to buy games.
You didn't even answer my question.

If you have the money to buy games, buy them, but if you don't, what can you do? Tell your kid, "Tough luck, get a new hobby"?
Try seeing it from a parent's point of view.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> NO money? FIND ANOTHER HOBBY!


In which case the game developer *STILL *doesn't get your money.


----------



## highanimalhouse (Sep 14, 2010)

I am against piracy, but I also against ridiculously overpriced retail games. It's not really the fault of the game developers (these games cost MONEY to make) but more the way the economy of this industry works. There's a reason why people get DLC games -- they are cheaper.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> In which case the game developer *STILL *doesn't get your money.



You make a very good point.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 14, 2010)

Where do they think the money form supposed billions in lost sales is going to come from? All of a sudden we as consumers have loads of spare cash because we don't pirate anymore???

If the money isn't there it isn't there. Not having the game or song downloaded is not going to magically put the money in the hands of the developers. They need to wake up and realise that consumer spending has dropped off across the board. 

If I could not download anymore I would only be able to purchase the couple of titles a year that I own anyway. I am pretty sure most people you talk to are in the same situation. 

It is just completely unrealistic to assume that every download is a lost sale the fucken money is just not there to make this a reality.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> If you have the money to buy games, buy them, but if you don't, what can you do? Tell your kid, "Tough luck, get a new hobby"?
> Try seeing it from a parent's point of view.Uh, yeah? What kind of parent tells their kid to steal shit? Besides, if this kid in question has internet access, I'm guessing the family isn't that poor. You can't just go to a public library to steal games.
> 
> 
> ...


No, he doesn't. :/


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 14, 2010)

I pirate NDS games because I'm a massive cheapskate and would rather spend all my money on an £80 pair of headphones. However I do buy PS3 and Wii games. Also I buy the English version of the Pokemon games.


----------



## Pliskron (Sep 14, 2010)

yeah thats it blame pirates for not selling games. I think the blame falls on developers for putting out shit. Seems that good titles have no problems selling millons of copies and racking in the cash.


----------



## antwill (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sucks you're at a site that doesn't mind pirating.
> 
> Some people pirate because they can't afford video games, telling someone to find another hobby simply because they're poor kind of makes you sound like a spoiled brat.
> 
> ...


Ah but at the same time, telling someone they're entitled to steal because they can't afford all the games they want seems a bit spoiled too eh?
So what if they can't afford it, doesn't mean they HAVE to play those games. Really they're the ones with self-entitlement issues.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 14, 2010)

Everyone who comes to this site is a pirate to some degree, so why do you ask this question?


----------



## nutella (Sep 14, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> yeah thats it blame pirates for not selling games. I think the blame falls on developers for putting out shit. Seems that good titles have no problems selling millons of copies and racking in the cash.


That's not true. Some great titles don't sell that much, but casual titles and shovelware that only parents buy do sell.


----------



## stalker017 (Sep 14, 2010)

Internet Rule Number 45, guys.

Read.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> _Anyone on the Internet going on record stating that they are against a form of piracy are pirates themselves. If you're on the Internet and know about piracy, odds are that you do it in some way, shape or form such has illegal: Music, Movies, TV Shows, Anime, Softwares, PC Games, Console Games, ROMs, Operating Systems, etc... These people could be defined as hypocrites for judging people on doing something that they do themselves. The only explanation of this behavior would be fear of getting caught or fear of judgments._



Enough said.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 14, 2010)

stalker017 said:
			
		

> Internet Rule Number 45, guys.
> 
> Read.
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP wasn't talking about the morality/immorality of game piracy, he was talking about financially supporting the game developers. If you genuinely have no intention or no means of purchasing a game then illegally downloading said game does not deprive the developer of any potential profits.

Whether or not you deserve to play said game is the subject for a different discussion...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to reply to this thread, but the poll options are so biased it's not even funny. 

I don't pirate games ANYMORE, But it's not because I give a shit about the industry, but it ruins the experience for a console. It makes even 5 star games seem mediocre, because the games you downloaded hold no value.

Fuck this, i'm out.


----------



## Elritha (Sep 14, 2010)

Piracy/copyright infringement is not stealing or theft anyway. You have not stolen something physical and the copyright owner has not been deprived physically of property, nor have you stolen his rights to the copyrighted material, you have infringed on them.

Anyway. If a game is worth buying, even if I have -acquired- it by other means, I will buy it. 

Publishers like to blame piracy for poor sales, or when a game flops. The sad reality is many times these games weren't any good to start with, were very buggy, or are just the same old rehashed content with nothing new added.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Well I am completely against piracy I do not care what reason. *NAH*
> ...
> THOUGH I GONNA DOWNLOAD WHITE IN JAP.


Contradicting yourself in the initial post of a thread against piracy seems a little ... well, _stupid_ (for the lack of a better word) to me. That said, I'm not going to further participate in this discussion as you've already proven stalker017's point is valid and because, in my opinion, all of these threads are pointless.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I was going to reply to this thread, but the poll options are so biased it's not even funny.
> 
> I don't pirate games ANYMORE, But it's not because I give a shit about the industry, but it ruins the experience for a console. It makes even 5 star games seem mediocre, because the games you downloaded hold no value.
> 
> Fuck this, i'm out.


I'm with this guy. I only ever pirated DS games and 1 PC game, and no longer do so. When paying for a game, I'm making an investment, and hoping it pays off by being a really well-made and satisfying game. When I pirated, I really just didn't care. Good, bad, who cares, it was free.

This is one of the main reasons I post Steam's epic sales in the user submitted news section. Instead of berating and insulting pirates into stopping, I try to show them games they want, at prices that are incredibly tough to beat even by used games. It also saves a few trees by not needing packaging or a printed manual/inserts, saves space, and makes it easier for me to find folks who have those games to play with. Incentive to buy > "You dirty pirate!"


----------



## Rayder (Sep 14, 2010)

You know, I always go on about being a dirty rotten pirate, but to be honest, until the DS I was actually pretty legit with all my games.  Sure, I DL PC games sometimes, and I pirated the hell out of Commodore 64 back in the day, but all the consoles I've owned over the years were 100% legit.  Atari, Genesis, 3D0, PS1, Intellivision (and others I have since forgotten) were all systems I never pirated anything on.  I bought every game I had, and I had loads of games for those systems.  Of course now, those ARE all pirated as I have them on emulators on my computer, but that's besides the point.

I'm not against piracy, but I'm not nearly the pirate I made myself out to be either.  Now if I worked for a software company, I would likely be against it, but I'm not, so I'm not.  It's more of a "because I can" sort of thing that I pirate anything, not blatant hate of corporations or to feel like I got away with something.  I do it to have something to do as I sit here mostly broke and unable to find a decent job.  I do it so I at least can play a game instead of sitting here and contemplating my bleak existence.   If I can find me some entertainment while I'm sitting here bored and doing nothing, then click click click. It takes my mind off the depressing things, even if only for a little while.  To be honest, if I had a decent job where I could afford more than just bills and food, I'd buy more games than I download.  That's the truth.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Some people pirate because they can't afford video games.


Well, theres a thing called jobs.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Sep 14, 2010)

I only pirate because i'm left with no other choise. I can't afford to buy all the games, movies, music, consoles i want. If i did i would have starved to dead by now :/


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very ill-informed and insensitive statement. Sure some people are poor due to their own laziness but lots more people are poor through no fault of their own.


----------



## w123300tdt (Sep 14, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I was going to reply to this thread, but the poll options are so biased it's not even funny.
> 
> I don't pirate games ANYMORE, But it's not because I give a shit about the industry, but it ruins the experience for a console. It makes even 5 star games seem mediocre, because the games you downloaded hold no value.
> 
> Fuck this, i'm out.



Totaly agree with this dude(online)

Get some more serious poll answers or leave on blank


----------



## joedonpipp (Sep 14, 2010)

to err it to be human. Piracy is a war-like act committed by private parties (not affiliated with any government) that engage in acts of robbery and/or criminal violence at sea. many made men only became something because they took what they wanted. famous pirates-   Blackbeard - These are facts about the notorious captain and certainly most famous pirate of all time. His deeds, behavior and a terrifying image made him a perfect villain, who harassed many ships in Caribbean. Stede Bonnet - Stede Bonnet was a former major and wealthy man who suddenly turned to piracy. He became famous despite the fact that he was inexperienced and incompetent pirate.  Howell Davis - The intelligent pirate, who often used trickery instead of relying only on arms and firepower. Henry Morgan - Morgan was certainly the most famous buccaneer, a great leader and a hero of England. A man who was so brave and successful that even his enemies praised him.   Jean Laffite - Famous American hero, privateer, mechant, smuggler, slave trader...  WHAT does this have to do with piracy...absolutly NOTHING!


----------



## Depravo (Sep 14, 2010)

Incidentally, does the OP consider me a robbing bastard for buying used games? The only games I've paid money for in the last 5 years were second hand, either from Blockbuster or Amazon Marketplace. The games developers get absolutely *NO *money for these transactions yet I still get to play the game.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 14, 2010)

joedonpipp said:
			
		

> to err it to be human. Piracy is a war-like act committed by private parties (not affiliated with any government) that engage in acts of robbery and/or criminal violence at sea. many made men only became something because they took what they wanted. famous pirates-   Blackbeard - These are facts about the notorious captain and certainly most famous pirate of all time. His deeds, behavior and a terrifying image made him a perfect villain, who harassed many ships in Caribbean. Stede Bonnet - Stede Bonnet was a former major and wealthy man who suddenly turned to piracy. He became famous despite the fact that he was inexperienced and incompetent pirate.  Howell Davis - The intelligent pirate, who often used trickery instead of relying only on arms and firepower. Henry Morgan - Morgan was certainly the most famous buccaneer, a great leader and a hero of England. A man who was so brave and successful that even his enemies praised him.   Jean Laffite - Famous American hero, privateer, mechant, smuggler, slave trader...  WHAT does this have to do with piracy...absolutly NOTHING!



I actually lol'd at this post. Thank you. I was having a shitty day already. (Got a goddamn DMCA notice for torrenting GBA roms)


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 14, 2010)

I turned to piracy because I needed some form of escapism in my suicide inducingly bad life. Seriously, I had nothing. So I figured since I can't afford my games, I'll download them instead. It was necessary to keep me sane. Now that I've found work, I pay for most of my games. I've always paid for console games on the rare occasion I can afford them, primarily because the consoles actually belong to my dad and ergo haven't been flashed yet. I also pay for any PSP game that's too big to easily download, IE: Kingdom Hearts. Plus in the case of KH I wanted the art book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not saying piracy is right, necessarily. All I am saying is that if I hadn't had the escapism provided by my Cyclo for the last few years, with all the problems I've been through I probably would have killed someone. Probably myself. Seriously. We all need something to keep us going when times are rough, my Cyclo was my option.


----------



## BumFace (Sep 14, 2010)

honestly, i pirate almost everything lol, i'm broke =/ and too young for a job lol, my parents don't want me to spend it on games, so i resort to piracy, and use my parents money for nice clothes xD well i pirate a few games, about 4, maybe new ones if they're worth it


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 14, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Incidentally, does the OP consider me a robbing bastard for buying used games? The only games I've paid money for in the last 5 years were second hand, either from Blockbuster or Amazon Marketplace. The games developers get absolutely *NO *money for these transactions yet I still get to play the game.


I have been thinking of the same thing. Game and music exchanges only result in profits for the store involved in the transaction. One person purchases the original and that can then be re-traded many, many times resulting in no profits for the developers.

The cost of game development is way to high as well. I'm not sure if this is due to the number of people involved but I have a feeling it has more to do with the projects themselves being very poorly managed. I have heard reports of games selling millions of units and still producing a loss. As with any business poor management and excessive costs will result in failure.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 14, 2010)

Sure I do pirate a lot of games, but I still buy those I think are worthy~!
I think that some companies still get enough money.


----------



## RoMee (Sep 14, 2010)

I didn't vote because the I didn't like the reason you gave

poll #1
I'm for piracy..but I don't pirate everything
I still buy games I plan to keep and are worth keeping, example..Dragin Quest IX, T.W.E.W.Y., etc
but for games like spider man, or puzzle quest..I will pirate

poll#2
I'm also for flash cart..because I like having all my games on one cart, and I would pirate less if there was a easy way to dump your own games
flash cart also turn my ds into media player

poll#3
see poll# 1

with that being said..I do pirate and there's no plan to stop untill prices comes down


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 14, 2010)

It depends on the platform for me. I will pirate for SNES, NES, Genesis, PSX etc. without a 2nd thought because there are no games produced for those consoles anymore. If there are no games being produced then the companies don't make any money from them anyway.

For DS and PSP I tend to pirate a bit and only buy games I definitely want.

I avoid piracy on consoles in general. Might set my Wii up for it though to try some of the amaazing shovelware.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

I See A Meme


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 14, 2010)

Pirating is wrong, but it's hard to be against free stuff. So, I'm against piracy... But I still pirate.. I just put myself in their spot, I would hate for thousands/millions to steal a game/program/movie/song that I worked hard on! I can't stop myself though because it's free.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2010)

http://notch.tumblr.com/post/1121596044/how-piracy-works
Notch, the best fucking developer, ever.

I'd recommend giving that a read.
Also, yes I pirate games but I buy games too and the games I've pirated, I don't care if the company go out of business.
At least I'll still have the game I pirated.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 14, 2010)

Just thought I'd leave this here...






I'm all against piracy, BTW.


----------



## Xale (Sep 14, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok now first of all, i pirate because i have no money, none at all, in order to get food, i get food stamps from the state, and having internet does not mean that someone isnt poor. Second of all you can go to a public library to steal games, ive done it before recently when i lost my internet, and parents are fine with anything that saves them money, my mother knows i pirate and doesnt care, shes all for it cause i dont have to take her money for games, shoot my aunt is even asking me how to pirate so she can have games for her kids, so yea, parents are also into pirating.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 14, 2010)

When I was younger I would pirate some. Now that I am an adult I only play games worth having, and always buy them.


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 14, 2010)

I only pirate on the DS and buy my Wii and 360 games. The reason is because pirating on the DS isn't as cumbersome as pirating consoles (and 50% CBA).

I also buy games that I support/well-made like Mario Galaxy, Rock Band, Metroid, etc.


----------



## Aeladya (Sep 14, 2010)

I both buy and pirate. I buy games that have collectors editions, have issues with the download, on sale, or I just feel like buying, but I download games I only partially care about playing or I just think is too high in price for the time. I do pirate games I already own, like in the case of Monster Hunter Tri so my sister could play the retail copy and I could play my backup since I told her not to hack her Wii until the warranty expired (that and she honestly doesn't understand basic computer skills, so hacking a Wii would be more trouble for her than it's worth since I would have to do it every time, and I'm moving in a couple of years). That way we can both play Tri online together. If the game is no longer in production I'll download it too, it's not like the company makes any money off of it, like Quintet games, they aren't even here anymore...and I likes Terranigma. Also if the game only has so many save files and I want to play again without starting over on my retail cart, I'll download and play on that.


----------



## Rockym (Sep 14, 2010)

I guess you could say that I'm kinda middle of the road on piracy.  I'm against pirating of current gen games but I see nothing wrong with emulators and ROMs.  I have a CycloDS flashcart and every game on the flashcart was dumped from my own retail copy of the game.  I have the boxes and carts to prove it.  However, I admit to downloading leaked big games like Pokemon or DQ9 to try em out before they are released but buying them on release day and replacing the download with my own dumped copy.
I also have a soft-modded Wii but have never used a backup loader or never downloaded any Wii games.  I only use SNES and NES emulators on it, and most, if not all the ROMs have corresponding carts in my cabinet.  
Recently, I bought a pre-modded PSP1000 for KH:BBS.  I bought KH, as well as Lunar and Hot Shots Golf and ripped each one to my memory stick.  
I just enjoy the convenience that a flashcart, or in the case of the PSP, the CFW affords the user to have all your games on one cart or memory stick.  Makes it so much easier to travel with the things too.  It's really a shame, companies like Nintendo and Sony couldn't come up with some legit form of flashcart.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 14, 2010)

Do I pirate? Yes. If I could afford games would I buy instead of pirate? Yes. Can I get a job? No. The poll section "Are you against piracy?" should have a middle option. I'm not against piracy, but I'm not for it either.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone who has the opportunity to pirate and buys the thing anyway is a fool.  

I understand there are some perks, like online multiplayer and stuff, and if that is what you are buying then great its well worth it.  

If you walk into a store (never been there before) and the owner sets down two packs of gum and says you can steal one, I'll report it in 10 days to the police (keep in mind this guy doesn't know anything about you just what you look like and he has no cameras in store its a mom and pops store) or you can buy one for 5 dollars.  

If the scenario was real and the guy was going to keep his word, I'm stealing the gum.  He's the wrong one for offering this to me.  I would be the victim.


----------



## RE4zombie (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not against pirating of games which are blockbusters which will sell millions of copies anyway, but I buy indie games whose developers put a lot of time and effort into it.  In other words anti-corporate piracy is a good thing, while pirating indie games is a terrible thing.


----------



## nathancnc (Sep 14, 2010)

I am completely against piracy, its a crime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Homebrew is where its at.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 14, 2010)

I mainly pirate because I don't have the money to buy games. I don't think it hurts the industry very much, people use it as an excuse when a game sells poorly.


----------



## Langin (Sep 14, 2010)

>.>

Sorry for all of you who are irritated that is not the meaning from me and my thread.

But I believe the conclusion is:

*Most people pirate cos they do not care if companies go down cos none of their games are being selled.*


@ emulators, here it is illegal(holland) cos it still plays roms you know but countries differ.


----------



## Am0s (Sep 14, 2010)

I pirate stuff because I dont like how companies use us today, everything these days are a money pit and I feel like being a milk machine where I have to buy this and that and this, so I pirate and although yes sometimes I feel bad about it but sometimes I feel good when I see everything on the wii shop channel, DLC, guitar's, new controllers, I don't believe in all this industry is dying nonsense, I personally think its BS as there are plenty of people who buy games and don't pirate like my brother for instance.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 14, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Anyone who has the opportunity to pirate and buys the thing anyway is a fool.
> 
> I understand there are some perks, like online multiplayer and stuff, and if that is what you are buying then great its well worth it.
> 
> ...


Please use your logic in a court of law. I'll be the guy in the seating area laughing hysterically as the judge brings down his gavel with a judgement of lolwutguilty.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Sep 14, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> Anyone who has the opportunity to pirate and buys the thing anyway is a fool.
> 
> I understand there are some perks, like online multiplayer and stuff, and if that is what you are buying then great its well worth it.
> 
> ...


Since when did the developers offer us to download the game, oh right, they didn't. Please use proper logic.

I pirate, but because I can't buy the games like many people here. I also very much support buying products from independent dev's, like the guy who made minecraft. Personally, I think games are over priced, especially the big releases, which ironically are priced more but should be priced less.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 14, 2010)

It doesn't hurt the gaming companies if people who pirate games couldn't afford to buy them anyways.


----------



## Raika (Sep 14, 2010)

I am not against piracy. Those game companies are already earning a crapload of money anyway.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 14, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Sucks you're at a site that doesn't mind pirating.
> 
> Some people pirate because they can't afford video games, telling someone to find another hobby simply because they're poor kind of makes you sound like a spoiled brat.
> 
> ...



oh my god you just  described me (the poor part not the spoiled part) i have games i bought and not too many of them.  if i got a game that was because it was less than ten dollard


----------



## Zetta_x (Sep 14, 2010)

There are way too many developers now adays. It should be survival of the fittest so I don't have to shovel through 100 games to find one that is enjoyable. If piracy hurts developers, only the weak will fail and the best will continue to survive


----------



## RoMee (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's B.S. when someone says they have a flash cart and have never pirated any roms

kinda like someone claiming to be a vegetarian while eating an hamburger


----------



## metamaster (Sep 14, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> I think it's B.S. when someone says they have a flash cart and have never pirated any roms


What if someone has a flashcart to not have to carry around all the games _he owns_?
aka eating a burger with "fake meat"


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 14, 2010)

i pirate all my software/OS etc. 

pirate all my DS games

used to pirate console games; stopped.


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 14, 2010)

When you see some of the attitudes in this post you have to seriously start wondering how many of the members here are everyday gamers and everyday people and how many are actually from the gaming industry.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 14, 2010)

Piracy is awesome. I use it to test games. If I really like a game I pirate, I'll buy it. I refuse to pay for a game I don't know I'll like.


----------



## stalker017 (Sep 14, 2010)

I never bought any games for my DS Lite, DSi XL and PSP. I love warez! 

Fuck the self-righteous nerds!


----------



## RoMee (Sep 14, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




name one person who does not have a pirated game in their cart


----------



## metamaster (Sep 14, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> metamaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me lol. Well actually, I don't even use my ds anymore. But when I did, I used only to put games that I owned and I also installed homebrew. And I sure that there are at least two other flashcart owners in the world who do this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although I don't eat fake burgers...


----------



## RoMee (Sep 14, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Me lol. Well actually, I don't even use my ds anymore. But when I did, I used only to put games that I owned and I also installed homebrew. And I sure that there are at least two other flashcart owners in the world who do this.  Although I don't eat fake burgers...



I find that hard to believe..but if you say so


----------



## stalker017 (Sep 14, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xale (Sep 14, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> metamaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just because you cant name one doesnt mean there arent people out there that just use carts for back ups


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 14, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot name one person that likes Kingdom Hearts, therefore they don't exist. How's that for logic?


----------



## Eric345 (Sep 14, 2010)

0ddity said:
			
		

> It doesn't hurt the gaming companies if people who pirate games couldn't afford to buy them anyways.


mmmm... I have to agree


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 14, 2010)

So once people here grow up and get a job they'll stop pirating? lol


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 14, 2010)

As it's been mentioned, if I didn't pirate a game I'd simply never play it, hence my piracy in no way hurts the company, as they wouldn't be gaining my money whether I pirated or not. I'm guessing this is true for a pretty large chunk of software pirates.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe not against it completely, but to an extent... yes. Then again I am a complete hypocrite sometimes. I don't think I've downloaded a single DS ROM in the last two months. I have acquired every single GBA ROM, but no DS ones. When the 3DS comes out, I will be buying all my games. When a Flash Card comes out, I'll do extended trial periods and buy the games that are worthy. In other news I am reserving Golden Sun Dark Dawn.


----------



## Advi (Sep 14, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> So once people here grow up and get a job they'll stop pirating? lol


Hahahahaha. Most people pirate because they don't want to pay for it, not because they can't afford to.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Sep 14, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> As it's been mentioned, if I didn't pirate a game I'd simply never play it, hence my piracy in no way hurts the company, as they wouldn't be gaining my money whether I pirated or not. I'm guessing this is true for a pretty large chunk of software pirates.


If the game isn't worth your time then why pirate it?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 14, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that it's not worth my time, it's just that I have other (often more important) things to spend money on than gaming. Buying games was too much of a money sink, so I just completely stopped getting new games until I discovered how easy piracy was.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 15, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really, you've talked to all the pirates, in order to come to the conclusion that *most* can afford it? People I know that pirate do it because of the cost of games, and they wouldn't necessarily bought the game if they didn't pirate it. Pirating does fuel hardware sales, more hardware means more game sales overall. As for myself, I can't really afford games anymore, so I mostly pirate games that I've bought in the past but can't find the disc for, or the disc is too scratched to use.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 15, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The OP wasn't talking about the morality/immorality of game piracy, he was talking about financially supporting the game developers. If you genuinely have no intention or no means of purchasing a game then illegally downloading said game does not deprive the developer of any potential profits.
> 
> Whether or not you deserve to play said game is the subject for a different discussion...
> I can see where you got the idea of morality as being the point of my post, but sorry, I was actually talking about the crime. I was stating that it's still against the law.
> ...


Uh, nice argument. Not. "Anyone who chooses to obey the law when they don't have to is a fool." 

First of all, your poor analogy makes no fucking sense. If he _offered_ you gum for _free_, it isn't _stealing_. The owner can call it stealing if he wants to, but in the end, logically, it isn't theft. He was right there as you took the gum. It's an unlawful, and down-right idiotic, police report to report a theft ten days after one already knew the crime was committed. 

Also, gum for _five fucking dollars_? Could you honestly not have thought of a better example as an excuse to pirate? Or, perhaps the question is, could you have made a more non-sequitur example?


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that would just be being a dick. If you can afford something, and you get it for free without consent, then you're worsening the global economic situation.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 15, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am referring to taking something with out paying for it, whether you deem that stealing is up to you.  but that is what pirating is in the end, its taking something for free that normally costs money.  borrowing is pirating.  

my story was made up in about 10 seconds and the 5 dollars for gum was meant to illustrate what they are charging for video games.  95% of games that come out are way overpriced for their content and quality.  

yes if you choose to buy something that you could obtain for no cost, you are a fool and you don't deserve money if you are going to waste it.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> yes if you choose to buy something that you could obtain for no cost, you are a fool and you don't deserve money if you are going to waste it.
> 
> Stimulating the economy is wasteful! How dare we pay hard-working people for their goods and services! Evil, I say!
> 
> ...


inorite?


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> VashTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said, Monkat.

P.S. You're, like, the best person on this site.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 15, 2010)

metamaster said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it is still considered pirating (by the game companies)unless you dumped the game yourself?


----------



## antwill (Sep 15, 2010)

Can I just say that people saying the only reason people pirate is because they can't afford it, is total bullshit.

Look at that Indie games pack that was around not too long ago, all you had to do was donate money to however much you wanted to pay. Not how much the developers wanted, how much *you* wanted. Well it's pretty obvious what happened next. Instead of people paying even say 1c, they pirated the games.

You all need to stop making excuses for what you're doing and trying to act as if it makes it any more right because you can't afford the games. Well guess what, you don't have a right to download them, or a need, you just *WANT* to play them. That is all, nothing more to it than that. All it comes down to is greed.


----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Can I just say that people saying the only reason people pirate is because they can't afford it, is total bullshit.
> 
> Look at that Indie games pack that was around not too long ago, all you had to do was donate money to however much you wanted to pay. Not how much the developers wanted, how much *you* wanted. Well it's pretty obvious what happened next. Instead of people paying even say 1c, they pirated the games.
> 
> You all need to stop making excuses for what you're doing and trying to act as if it makes it any more right because you can't afford the games. Well guess what, you don't have a right to download them, or a need, you just *WANT* to play them. That is all, nothing more to it than that. All it comes down to is greed.



No, just no. I can't afford a mansion, but I just used siege tactics on one downtown until the inhabitants died. It's mine now. That makes it right.


----------



## antwill (Sep 15, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well maybe, unless someone copyrighted those siege tactics you used?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 15, 2010)

Piracy isnt killing the industry as much as people think (except for psp maybe). Im quite sure no one is starving because we didnt pay for a game made by a huge corporation. Plus, some games deserve money more than others. Those i find worthy, i go and pay for. lots of times, i will DL games and not finish them because they bore me, or aren't my style.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 15, 2010)

Part of the poll doesn't make much sense 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii hacking banned(and hard mod)??


What does this even mean?

But I'm not against Piracy on any device.


----------



## antwill (Sep 15, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Part of the poll doesn't make much sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean 'part'? The entire thing seems like it was thought out by a 12 year old. Not to mention the changing of yes and no statements because the OP feels that they want to change the topic but still keep it on piracy. ie. "Yes (See no from above)"


----------



## bnwchbammer (Sep 15, 2010)

I pirate cuz I like money.
That's about it.
Oh, I also have very loose morals.
If any morals at all.
Yup yup.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Sep 15, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i am referring to taking something with out paying for it, whether you deem that stealing is up to you.  but that is what pirating is in the end, its taking something for free that normally costs money.  borrowing is pirating.
> 
> my story was made up in about 10 seconds and the 5 dollars for gum was meant to illustrate what they are charging for video games.  95% of games that come out are way overpriced for their content and quality.
> 
> yes if you choose to buy something that you could obtain for no cost, you are a fool and you don't deserve money if you are going to waste it.


What are you talking about? That was part of your analogy, lol. If the OWNER of the store lays out gum for you to "take," it really isn't stealing. He/She is giving it to you. Why, well...because they're right there next to you!

No. Piracy is theft. The legal "borrowing" of something is not theft. If it were, loans would be outlawed.

You could come up with a better one in five seconds, I guarantee it. Video games aren't overpriced, they're actually relatively cheap compared to other media products that last no where near the amount of time a video game does. Whether the game is good or not isn't the issue. Oh, and put that bullshit statistic right back into the ass you grabbed it out of. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So...basically everyone should just steal all their shit from now on? Food is _obtainable_ for no cost via theft, so is that what we should do from now on? Should we be hunter-gatherers and agricultural farmers?

Dude, you make no sense...


----------



## sylux92 (Sep 15, 2010)

I disagree with those who say video games are expensive to produce. Yes, the initial coding takes time and effort. After that, it's writing the code to CD's over and over. The $60 that new games cost is ridiculous. I realize that there is "testing" that needs to be done, but "testing" involves playing the video game to look for errors. Wish I could get payed to play video games. An individual video game is not worth $60.


----------



## Amber Lamps (Sep 15, 2010)

Women don't pirate video games.


----------



## injected11 (Sep 15, 2010)

Amber Lamps said:
			
		

> Women don't pirate video games.


They don't poop either.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes The Game the game industry is suffering under it.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> Well I am completely against piracy I do not care what reason. *NAH*
> 
> I just found out that some game developers cannot develop anymore cos we do not buy anything!



Some game developers cannot develop anymore because the current gen systems are too expensive to develop for. Most portable games do fine, so long as they aren't garbage. If all those developers that are being crushed had just developed for PSP and DS to begin with, rather than trying their hand at 360 and PS3, they would still be doing fine.

PSP and DS wouldn't have pushed nearly as many units as they did if it weren't so easy to pirate for them.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 15, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Can I just say that people saying the only reason people pirate is because they can't afford it, is total bullshit.
> 
> Look at that Indie games pack that was around not too long ago, all you had to do was donate money to however much you wanted to pay. Not how much the developers wanted, how much *you* wanted. Well it's pretty obvious what happened next. Instead of people paying even say 1c, they pirated the games.
> 
> You all need to stop making excuses for what you're doing and trying to act as if it makes it any more right because you can't afford the games. Well guess what, you don't have a right to download them, or a need, you just *WANT* to play them. That is all, nothing more to it than that. All it comes down to is greed.



Oh, the moral high road, huh? Ok, imagine if you were an artist or something. If *some* of you're art  was stolen *before you sold it*, you wouldn't get a thing, and you'd be pissed. Now, if your art got burned, or your cat slashed it all up, or  it was damaged while you were transporting it, you would say it happens, and go on. Only when you see the money do you scream bloody hell, anything else, it's just bad luck. Wouldn't that be a pretty good case of Greed?

The game industry is like this; if the game was pirated, *they scream bloody murder even if the game did sell*. If it was burned accidentally, the shipment crashed, or some person in the company messed it up, they wouldn't be such a brouhaha. It's still also just Greed. 

If as you say, that people only choose to see it from the "i can't afford it" perspective, but not that the company only sees the "they stole our damn money" perspective, then you'd be rather biased, since actual people have infinitely more things to worry about than a company made to do one thing.

Now, look at it from the point of view that there might be some pirates out there who actually appreciate their work even if they couldn't afford it rather than some rich snob who'd buy something and forget it (after all, gaming *is* an expensive hobby). Coz people assume pirates don't enjoy the games as much as those who buy it, but then they forget that sometimes it's the free thing that really gets to you, rather than the thing you bought that you could have hundreds of. Wouldn't it be pirated only by people who actually care about it? Isn't it the community here that helps each other because they actually give a damn, the kind of people who would gladly lay down money if they had it for something they gave a damn about?

I believe piracy is not right, but it isn't killing off the industry, far from it. Don't be mistaken, us guys here love the industry as much as the guy who does pay, we just have the bad luck to face reality more than some do, so we can't afford to support it the same way.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 15, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*applaudes"


----------



## alidsl (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm totally against piracy, but I still do it


----------



## tatripp (Sep 15, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GK Chesterton (a philosopher known as the prince of paradox) says something similar. He said something to the effect that people always say that thieves don't appreciate property, but in reality thieves appreciate property too much.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 15, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Just thought I'd leave this here...
> 
> 
> ...



That was great.


----------



## antwill (Sep 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> I believe piracy is not right, but it isn't killing off the industry, far from it. Don't be mistaken, us guys here love the industry as much as the guy who does pay, we just have the bad luck to face reality more than some do, so we can't afford to support it the same way.


You missed my point, I was never talking about or from the perspective of the industry or anything like that. I was merely saying, all those people who say "Oh I pirate because I can't afford games," are just making up excuses and should stop acting like they have a right to pirate because they have no money. People will do what they want, but it's about time they stop trying to make excuses for their actions. So what if you have no money, you don't need to play games, all it comes down to is you wanting something you can't legally have (at the moment). Just admit, "Yeah I have no money, so I pirate games, doesn't make it any right or fair, just the only way I can play the games that I so selfishly want."


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 16, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And my point is you can't judge us from one point of view. I can see where you're coming from, but one point of view is too cramped, almost narrow-minded if you think only selfishness fuels pirates to do what they do, sometimes there's more than 2 sides to the story, if you know what i mean. It's one thing to say being selfish is wrong, and entirely something else to say all of us are selfish hicks.


----------



## antwill (Sep 16, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> And my point is you can't judge us from one point of view. I can see where you're coming from, but one point of view is too cramped, almost narrow-minded if you think only selfishness fuels pirates to do what they do, sometimes there's more than 2 sides to the story, if you know what i mean. It's one thing to say being selfish is wrong, and entirely something else to say all of us are selfish hicks.


And you just proved my point, that people will make up excuses trying to make it seem right that they pirate. There is nothing more to it than selfishness, it's not like someone will die unless you pirate, or you will get yelled at if you don't pirate games... Fact is it's a hobby, not a necessity, and as such, you can live without playing a few games that you can't afford at the moment. People just want to come up with excuses trying to justify this behaviour.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh, shut up about being oh so high and mighty. Don't you have any other arguments other than the same thing you've been spouting for 3 posts now? Sure we make excuses, it's true. Frankly, I'd rather be selfish than so goddamned narrow-minded you wouldn't consider the other person's point of view. Hell, the OP was basically just asking if it was killing the industry, not this "who is greedier" BS you always come up with. I mean, at least rephrase it, cause repetition doesn't make you right. It makes you redundant.


----------



## DryYoshi (Sep 16, 2010)

I wish i didn't pirate, because now i dont have awsome game boxes and stuff, but i also don't want to have to choose if i'm gonna buy a wii game, xbox games, or ds game.
So it's just the way it's gonna be.
Atleast I still buy the systems and don't use emulators on the PC!
(BTW, i read [N]Gamer too)


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 16, 2010)

I pirate because I lag money, else I would pay for games AFTER I PIRATED IT!


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 16, 2010)

I think piracy, above anything else, means less innovative and original games, and less games from newbie developers who are possibly the ones more likely to bring innovation and originality.  The game industry seems to now be a lot like the movie industry, and many times developers are commissioned by publishers who hire a team of marketing people with dollar-signs in their eyes to figure out "what the kids want", and everything goes from there.  Developers with original ideas, who have had complete control over their own ideas, are seen as a risk, not because their ideas are no good but because there's no sheet full of sales figures to back up its potential success.  That's why we keep seeing the same "shovelware" that everyone seems to hate, the same line-up-the-3-colours puzzle game that's trying to disguise itself as some elaborate adventure game.  I don't know what more proof people need, because surely there are obviously plenty of developers out there that would love to make cool original games.  Ask yourself why haven't they been doing so?

Also, I think people do have good intentions when they say "I'll buy it if it's good, but lemme pirate it first to make sure", but I've seen with my own eyes how the pirated game gets completed and played thoroughly, and it quickly becomes "I'd buy it if I didn't already complete it".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Closed at OPs request.


----------

